# cutting my dogs nails...



## trutildeath360 (Sep 1, 2008)

my boy maximus is 8 months old..and for the first few times i was lazy and had his nails cut at pet smart...now i want to save the money and do it myself but when i try its a huge struggle...my boy does not let me cut his nails at all...he throws the biggest fit like if im trying to kill him or something...hes wel bahaved in other aspects...anybody have any help or suggestions please.........


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

My dogs are the same way Karmas nails are pretty short just from her walks I just trim her dew claw that pretty easy since its thinner than her toes. I have a shih tzu and she is a mad/crazy dog when you start to mess with her feet so I have the groomer do it when she there and she don't mind it and my other dog gets his done when he gets his anal gland expressed at the vet. I have tried it at home but it scares me and its much to wrestle with them so someone can hold them down and one to cut, so I much rather pay someone to do it and I don't think it stresses them as much.


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

I just saw this on tv, PediPaws toe nail trimmer has anyone tried it or know of someone who has?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Did you start trimming his/her nails at puppy hood? I know with mine I do them at least once a month as they grow pretty fast. I have seen the pedi-paws nail trimmer it looks more like a file .. I have never used it I use trimmer's like these all you do is slide the nail through and push down to cut it







.. It is very quick and easy my vet always told me to get my pups used to touching their paws and teeth at an early age because it can get difficult to cut and clean their teeth later on. So I was always playing with their paws and put some toothpaste on my finger in their mouths as soon as I got them home around 9 weeks old. Cutting a dogs nails has to be done carefully because you can hurt the dog if you don't have alot of control while doing it. The best thing I can suggest at this point if it seems inpossible is wait until your dog is asleep or have a groomer do them for you.

Here is a video on how to trim them properly

YouTube - How To Clip Dog Nails Information Video


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

I usually hold the dog in my lap . I sit on the floor. Make her/him comfortable and do one foot at a time. I try not to pull because then they pull back and so on till it's like tug o war. I always do it quick. The faster the beter then I give a treat for being so behaved. My min pin is totally different. He bites the clippers and starts hollerin before I even touch his nails. I suffer through it and make sure I give him extra love and a really good treat. He's getting better bout it.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Sadies is right though I have started when they were pups. The teeth too. I don't use those trimmers because they can sometimes cause the nail to split on the sides. I'll find what mine look like and show you.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

pitbullgirl22 said:


> I usually hold the dog in my lap . I sit on the floor. Make her/him comfortable and do one foot at a time. I try not to pull because then they pull back and so on till it's like tug o war. I always do it quick. The faster the beter then I give a treat for being so behaved. My min pin is totally different. He bites the clippers and starts hollerin before I even touch his nails. I suffer through it and make sure I give him extra love and a really good treat. He's getting better bout it.


That's what I do they sit them on my lap on the floor and I can distract them with a chew bone like a baby LOL their little pasifier... I try and do it after they have been worked because they are in a calm state and worn out lol and will just lay there and let me do what I need to do and fast LOL .


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Yupp Yupp!!


----------



## D1RT (Sep 11, 2008)

I usually wait until after a long workout and get them as pooped out as they can get and a few minutes after they pass out I pull out the clippers. A majority of the time they're just too tired to protest. It also helped that I was touching their paws since day1 in preperation for situations like this.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I put Lucy up on a table. it makes her concentrate on not falling off and I can cut all her nails and she doesnt move a muscle


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

That's a good idea redog! 

When Loki was a pup he would scream bloody murder if he even thought I was thinking about cutting his nails. He trusts me now to do it just becase he knows I am not trying to hurt him. 

Maybe get your dog used to you touching his paws first, then once he is used to that, inspect his nails without cutting them. After all of this seems like no biggie to him you should be set to slip his nails. Just try not to make a big production out of it because if you act like it's a big deal, it will be a big deal.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

invest in a cordless dremel it gets the nails short and you dont cut your dogs quik. I usually have someone hold the dog and side track them by petting them and the dremel goes pretty quick like 3-5 minutes and short round nails.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

PeanutsMommy said:


> invest in a cordless dremel it gets the nails short and you dont cut your dogs quik. I usually have someone hold the dog and side track them by petting them and the dremel goes pretty quick like 3-5 minutes and short round nails.


We have a dremel. We rarely use it though. I boys run so much in our pool area (there is lots of concrete) we hardly ever have to trim them. Actually Luke'sI have never ever trimmed, just his dew claw. Jesse have been trimmed once or twice and his dew claws.


----------



## Maiviastorm (Nov 20, 2008)

I am dealing with this as we speak! I bought a Pedi paws trimmer but have not used it yet. The vet has been cutting Hunters nails. I really need to suck it up and do it myself but Hunter is such a jumping bean I dread the task!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm the same as BullyBabe. Lux does 3 -5 miles of road work 5 days a week so his nails are always very short. But, when we do have to trim nails we’ve always used a Dremel. It works great but some dogs take a while to get use to it.


----------



## trutildeath360 (Sep 1, 2008)

so i bought one of those pedi paws nail trimmer which is basically the same thing as a dremel and he still goes nuts when i try to come close to his nails with it...i know its my fault by not getting him used to me cutting his nails and handling his paws he was young..but im still trying to find how to get him used to it...i could go to petsmart but i feel like its my dog and i should be able to cut his nails..ill keep trying and im still open to new suggestions.....

http://www.myspace.com/absolution360


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Chopper use to lay there like he was at a spa getting his nails done. Tweak hated the Dremel tool. This will make me sound like I’m nutz but this is what we did with her. We start by just turning it on the tool and leaving it on for just a little while when she was in the same room. Hoping she would get use to the sound of the tool. Next, while she was watching we would pretend that we were doing our nails with the tool. Then I would have my wife sit behind her and hold her firmly. We would only do a quick touch on the nails of one paw. After several weeks going slowly we could finally trim all her nails. During and after all of these step we gave her big praise and treats. After 9 years she still doesn’t like having her nails done but she will sit through a full nail trim in anticipation of lots of praise and a really good treat .


----------



## trutildeath360 (Sep 1, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> Chopper use to lay there like he was at a spa getting his nails done. Tweak hated the Dremel tool. This will make me sound like I'm nutz but this is what we did with her. We start by just turning it on the tool and leaving it on for just a little while when she was in the same room. Hoping she would get use to the sound of the tool. Next, while she was watching we would pretend that we were doing our nails with the tool. Then I would have my wife sit behind her and hold her firmly. We would only do a quick touch on the nails of one paw. After several weeks going slowly we could finally trim all her nails. During and after all of these step we gave her big praise and treats. After 9 years she still doesn't like having her nails done but she will sit through a full nail trim in anticipation of lots of praise and a really good treat .


no you dont sound nutz actually it sounds like it might work...ill try it out and let you know how it goes......


----------

